

Starting Clojure Screencast. URL shortener web from scratch by Chas Emerik - pdelgallego
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVd4ow-ZcX0&hd=1&rel=0

======
pdelgallego
tl,dr: Learn Clojure, Leiningen and popular Clojure web stack pieces like
Ring, Compojure, and enlive.

